# vid showing new Daemons



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure what language this is in lol someone else might be able to help out on that but he does show some of the new daemon range coming out

http://youtu.be/lECkhAw3qQw


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Still wth same old crappy greater daemons. Therenwhat? 15 years old now?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dutch.

*sigh* So flamer are getting nerved in fantasy. Ad what unit was i going to use? Flamers. Yay.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG those nurglings are superb in every way! 

Although, at the same time: Dammit GW, I don't need more things on my to do list...

And I don't think that's Dutch, sound like Danish to me (and they refer to a Danish sight in the video description).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Slaanesh gets a lot of luvvin it seems.


This was the most interesting bit of the vid for me though.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

dsj.gh vnxkvjn jnkjxvb kxbvk bvkl b! Dark Angels! And/or Chaos Space Marines!

Daemons are nice too....


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

link is broken for me, anyone have screen caps or pics to put up?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Slaanesh gets a lot of luvvin it seems.
> 
> 
> This was the most interesting bit of the vid for me though.


That is absolutely fantastic, a double bonus for any CSM players.

The CSM models are half the army, and then the Space Marines can be the other half. A hobby knife to scar the aquilas and chapter symbols and you have Renegade Marines, paint them in the same scheme as the traitors and you have a near full army. 


LotN


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

What an odd sounding individual. Gibberish with english and booping sounds sprinkled in it. So CSM will hit in September, sweet.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

And for those who didn't read the uploader comment, here's the english version.
http://bit.ly/LLx1uL

Those Slaaneshi chariots those all look quite cool. Lots of stuff going on in them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the look of some of those new daemons, but yeah, what's with the same old greater daemons?! They do look pretty tired now. But hey, if us Space Wolves players have the same old 50 year old Ragnar mini you guys should be made to keep those greater daemons for at least another decade


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you think that means that Demons aren't getting a new codex for awhile since they just ogt a mini dex in the WD?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

All the rumours suggest that Daemons are not in the line for a new dex, 

The bit I really don't get is Soul grinder for fantasy? Seriously? 

Its almost like GW thought we're not selling enough of these, I know lets make them playable in a different setting/army... 

I'm a bit disappointed in the blue scribes, though I'm glad the flamers and screamers stayed in the same design aesthetic

Starter set in sept as we thought yay!!!!!!!! even if chaos dex is likely oct now


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Most important thing to take form the Vid: CSM 25th of Aug.

Funniest thing about the Vid: The prices of those Chariots... (look great but you need to take out a small loan from the bank to buy them lmao)

Coolest thing about the video: CSM 25th of Aug.

Nicest model in the video: Nurglings!!!! BAZINGA

Best thing about the video: CSM out Aug 25th!


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks my daemons will be getting that dust off  Sweet plastic Plague bearers, and loving the Nurglings


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmmmm. That is a take on it, but considering the focus is on the DA marine, it is just as likely that the preview is of the starter set. (DA vs Chaos). 

And note that the 25th of August is the WD date, not the product.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

davespil said:


> Do you think that means that Demons aren't getting a new codex for awhile since they just ogt a mini dex in the WD?


I don't think this is a mini dex, rather rules for a few new units. I'd be very suprised if they actually changed things. Since CD is technically a 4th ed dex, it definately needs some touching up. Not to mention it took a hard hit in 6th so this could be GW trying to breathe some life back into the product line.

All rumors point to early 2013 for a new CD codex. This could be a way to hold some CD players over until then.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Voss said:


> And note that the 25th of August is the WD date, not the product.


Yeah the new stuff should be in release on the 01st September then the following Saturday following the 25th August.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Voss said:


> And note that the 25th of August is the WD date, not the product.



Yes but its the day when we know whats coming for sure


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG SLAANESH STUFFS!!!!

*needs a small loan*


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Ravner298 said:


> I don't think this is a mini dex, rather rules for a few new units. I'd be very suprised if they actually changed things. Since CD is technically a 4th ed dex, it definately needs some touching up. Not to mention it took a hard hit in 6th so this could be GW trying to breathe some life back into the product line.


But there are definitely rules for screamers and flamers in the booklet, but not plaguebearers or nurglings, so something odd is definitely going on.

It is also a bit odd that it is a separate booklet rather than part of the WD as codex updates have been in the past.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Apparently fantasy Flamers are now 5 points more, and are only strength 4, oh and suffer from the minus 1 for multiple shots when using flames of tzeentch. Anyone else think thats a bit of a harsh nerfing? 

Which means I'm going to have to number crunch to fit them in to my army list, since i had 6 with a champ, and now I'm going to have to take 5 with a champ, and have points left over. Agh.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a sinking feeling that they just SoBed Demons. A mini dex in a WD then the cold shoulder for 5 years.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Slaanesh gets a lot of luvvin it seems.
> 
> 
> This was the most interesting bit of the vid for me though.


So next month shows CSM getting owned by an Imperial Scum. Typical GW :headbutt:

Bias aside It seems DA will be the next codex.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

This last picture doesn't tell me that codex: CSM is coming out... It shows a dark angel vs a chaos marine. It means the starter box is getting released in september most likely.

I hope they release codex: CSM AND the 6th starter kit in the same month... But I somehow doubt they will. Fingers crossed though. If not, codex: CSM might be for october.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking starter as well.



davespil said:


> I have a sinking feeling that they just SoBed Demons. A mini dex in a WD then the cold shoulder for 5 years.


It isn't a full codex. Just some new stuff and a couple of changes. And it depends, anyway. Several WD codex/army books in the past were followed up within a year or so (WoC, Wood Elves), others lasted ages (BA)


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

IanC said:


> Apparently fantasy Flamers are now 5 points more, and are only strength 4, oh and suffer from the minus 1 for multiple shots when using flames of tzeentch. Anyone else think thats a bit of a harsh nerfing?
> 
> Which means I'm going to have to number crunch to fit them in to my army list, since i had 6 with a champ, and now I'm going to have to take 5 with a champ, and have points left over. Agh.


Considering they're rumored to be moved into the Special slot, I wouldn't call it a nerf at all... Flamers were one of the most broken & abused things in the Fantasy book tbh.
I'm giddy with excitment that I can play a couple units of them now and NOT be looked as being a WAAC's TFG!

With the amount of shots they can get, and super easy access to buff spells, I'm sure Flamers will still be a huge pain for most armies to deal with.



davespil said:


> I have a sinking feeling that they just SoBed Demons. A mini dex in a WD then the cold shoulder for 5 years.


Rumor has it that next Sept/Oct is slated for a Codex: Daemons + WH Armies: Daemons of Chaos book releases...
And also rumors of plastic greaters in the works as well.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still tripping about the lack of new greater daemons. Please guys don't buy those ancient finecast relics. They look terrible and I want gws to suffer for making us wait another year for the plastic greaters.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im acutally shocked by the direction gw have taken, i was expecting some of the metal kits to be made into plastic, that goes without saying, but i really wasnt expecting this level of ovehaul and completely new units. Well done i say, i cant see greater deamons ever being plastic.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Defo going to buy the plastic Plague Bearers and Nurglings, so much cheaper now to get a unit of 10 Plague Bearers then before.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Soul Grinders in Fantasy make me giggle.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Man alive this makes me want to get deamons as a fantasy army. I love the look of some of those Slaanesh deamonette things.

As for the dark angel librarian taking a swing at the chaos marine. Looks like the box set in September. The blue shirt at WHW seemed to indicate they were expecting a Septemeber release. Pretty certain it wont be the CSM codex just yet. Going by GW's previous release schedules I suspect DA will get their codex before CSM get theirs. They normally do the loyalist codex before the non loyalist one in box set codex releases if I recall.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As far as we have known September is starter kit month, its been starter kit month since the launch of battle for macragge, (the previous one for fantasy (The starter kit with no name) was released august if I recall correctly)

I really don't think we'll see a codex release the same month, but who minds? chaos will have cultists!


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

how much are the slanesh chariot things and did they get flyers


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

No flyers from what I have seen and the chariot is damn pricy cash wise.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why need flyers when you have 3 FMCs?

After a baneblade/stormlord/mumakil/zombie dragon+terrorghiest kits, and the daemon prince it shouldnt be hard at all for greater daemons, at least individually. Hell make a 60 quid set to sell all 4 together and they will sell well.

At the least we need to see a Finecast Be'lakor. By far the finest model in the fantasy range. Alternatively a Keeper of Secrets to become more akin to his appearance, or the old Shadowlord model.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

screamers going to 2 wounds and 3 base str 5 ap2 armorbane attacks? Yes please.
Flamer drastic price reduction? going to 2 wounds? Ok!
Big scary extremely fast lawnmower thing causing 4d6 str 4 rending hammer of wrath hits? Up to 3 in a squad? for 90 pts? 

Looks like im taking out a loan for a bunch of screamers.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

humakt said:


> Man alive this makes me want to get deamons as a fantasy army. I love the look of some of those Slaanesh deamonette things.
> 
> As for the dark angel librarian taking a swing at the chaos marine. Looks like the box set in September. The blue shirt at WHW seemed to indicate they were expecting a Septemeber release. Pretty certain it wont be the CSM codex just yet. Going by GW's previous release schedules I suspect DA will get their codex before CSM get theirs. They normally do the loyalist codex before the non loyalist one in box set codex releases if I recall.


Or maybe Codex: Dark Angels is getting folded into Codex: Space Marines, which is getting released instead.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

You know, I although I actually play DA. Or at least I used to. I'd have no problem folding all SM variants up into the SM Codex. Then they can make it the first release and focus on all of the other codexes that need love.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

removed as already covered elsewhere


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

IanC said:


> Dutch.
> 
> *sigh* So flamer are getting nerved in fantasy. Ad what unit was i going to use? Flamers. Yay.


HIHI, its danish, not dutch  (im danish, i should know  the guy speaking in the video is from the jutland peninsula)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I hate the new plagurbearers they look terrible, I am certainly buying a box of them soon to make sure I get the nice looking ones, flamers look terrible too nurglings however look awesome


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

so does anyone no the actual cost of the chariot thing cash wise


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

seermaster said:


> so does anyone no the actual cost of the chariot thing cash wise


which one?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ugh, the Greater Daemons were cool in 2002. Just.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Orochi said:


> Ugh, the Greater Daemons were cool in 2002. Just.


I actually prefer the '90s greater daemons. The current ones made me sad when I came back to the hobby


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

there are 2 sets this is already getting expensive 
could you say witch 2 and how much again cash wise


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

nevynxxx said:


> I actually prefer the '90s greater daemons. The current ones made me sad when I came back to the hobby


Agreed. The current Keeper of Seekers was a travesty even when it was introduced, and the GUO lost a lot of character. The other two aren't as bad, but I still use my found-in-a-bargain-bin original run Bloodthirster as a Daemon Prince.

Prety impressed with the new stuff, however. Bit worried about the limited run of the exalted chariot, but it looks like a relatively cheap option for an allied daemon HQ choice. Also a little surprised as the 'lawnmower' attachments have traditionally been a khornate thing.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Limited run? Explain?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

So basically what I got from those in this thread is that while this month's demon goodies are great, that next month, Dark Angels & Chaos Space Marines players are going to have joygasms that'll last for some time to come?


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Ravner298 said:


> Limited run? Explain?


My understanding of the Exalted Chariot (from the chart MadCowCrazy posted in the CSM thread, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1268924&postcount=281 ), is that it is tagged as 'single print,' which I took to mean limited run, and when it is gone, it is gone.

From the pics I've seen, I suspect it is just the normal chariot box but with an extra sprue for the second set of lawmower blades and an extra whip (or something along those lines). Or actually, looking at the huge price jump, extra bits in finecast.


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

You can already pre-order some deamons at Waylandgames. Too bad you can't see the figures.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

GW preorders up now. Genuinely don't know why the exalted chariot is limited edition when it looks like you get the exact same components with two of the regular ones, although I must confess they do look impressive.


----------

